#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-08-19
* bcurtiswx changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-dc to: Next Meeting: 2013-08-22 19:00 EST.
* bcurtiswx changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-dc to: Next Meeting: 2013-08-22 19:00 EST. http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-districtofcolumbia/2496-irc-meeting/
<adom> bcurtiswx: is there an address/location for the event that I'm not seeing?
<adom> want to see if its somewhere within range of me driving
<bcurtiswx> adom, there's no physical location. It's on this channel on IRC
<bcurtiswx> adom, if you're talking about the meeting this Thursday, that is
<bcurtiswx> The next event is the takoma folk festival, and kjcole i hope will be able to talk about that briefly
<adom> bcurtiswx: ok, i didnt realize the meeting was in this chan, my bad
<adom> ill try to be online for the meeting, even just to spectate
<bcurtiswx> adom, great. Feel free to chat if you want during. It's quite an informal time.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-08-20
<hernan> hola
<hernan> xD
<hernan> alguien?
<ncweber> Disable
<ChinnoDog> Are you trying to disable us?
<marcoceppi> exterrmminnaatteee
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-08-22
<bcurtiswx> go me, breaking websites like it's my job
<adom> bcurtiswx: ???
<bcurtiswx> i broke dc.ubuntu-us.org
 * kjcole is running around like crazy. Back shortly. He thinks.
<bcurtiswx> yeah i have other admin duties i'm trying ot finish up before 7, lol
 * kjcole is back.
 * bcurtiswx is almost back... 
<bcurtiswx> who's here
 * kjcole is Kevin Cole (and here)
<bcurtiswx> ping mannyv marcoceppi paulproteus
<paulproteus> bcurtiswx: sup?
<bcurtiswx> lfaraone, as well
<bcurtiswx> meeting time paulproteus
<paulproteus> Ah, neato. I'll mostly just idle, as I am only here for the fun of it, not because I live in DC (but I do visit occasionally)
<bcurtiswx> paulproteus, OK
<bcurtiswx> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Aug 22 23:06:56 2013 UTC.  The chair is bcurtiswx. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<bcurtiswx> OK, Roll Call
 * bcurtiswx is here
 * bcurtiswx crashes..
<bcurtiswx> lol
<bcurtiswx> kjcole, see i broke dc.ubuntu-us.org
 * kjcole is here
<kjcole> bcurtiswx Uh-oh.
<bcurtiswx> i sent a ticket in to get it fixed, apparently one theme causes it to autoroute to ubuntu.com
 * bcurtiswx shrugs
<bcurtiswx> #topic Takoma Park Folk Festival
<kjcole> bcurtiswx Can it be undone from our end? Should I try?
<bcurtiswx> kjcole, no it's out of our control unfortunately
<bcurtiswx> there's no back route to a themeless one, i tried looking
<bcurtiswx> So the TPFF is Sunday Sept 8th, 2013 9-5 IIRC
<kjcole> Correct.
<kjcole> #progress The table space is bought (rented) and paid for, once again.
<bcurtiswx> #action bcurtiswx to start e-mail thread for TPFF
<meetingology> ACTION: bcurtiswx to start e-mail thread for TPFF
<bcurtiswx> this way we can see who is interested and who can provide transportation.
<kjcole> #progress A small box of Raring and a reasonable amount of leftover LTS will be there.
<bcurtiswx> I'll get a live USB stick to use on my macbook air with Ubuntu 13.04 and i'll bring my Ubuntu-touch Nexus 7
<kjcole> #action Check with Chuck about shelter, power, and WiFi hot spot.
<meetingology> ACTION: Check with Chuck about shelter, power, and WiFi hot spot.
<bcurtiswx> not sure how well that will go as the device itself is slowly breaking internally
<bcurtiswx> the nexus7
<kjcole> I converted Jeff Elkner's Nexus to Ubuntu Touch as well.  If he's coming, he should bring it.
<bcurtiswx> if we can get a consistent power source, i have unlimited Verizon and can toggle a local wifi if needed
<bcurtiswx> it'll need to be plugged in, otherwise my battery will go quick
<bcurtiswx> my wifi hotspot on my phone..
<kjcole> If I can get a small-ish monitor that doesn't suck too much juice, I could set up the Raspberry Pi.
<bcurtiswx> this is all of course, hoping for a decent weather event
<kjcole> There is that.
<bcurtiswx> when i go, *knocks on wood* it's rained..
<bcurtiswx> I imagine if we have some of the ubuntu touch devices we may be a popular booth (with all the touch publicity)
<kjcole> Sadly, the "sapphire screen" has, for the moment morphed into the "blue screen of death".
<bcurtiswx> wow,
<kjcole> Liked that, did you? ;-) I'm thinking of licensing the phrase under CC-BY-SA. ;-)
<bcurtiswx> So I'll take care of that TPFF e-mail thread. Anything thats not on the wiki that i need to bring up?
<bcurtiswx> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistrictOfColumbiaTeam/MeetingNotes/20130822
<kjcole> Nothing pressing, as far as I know except an explicit mention of WiFi.
<kjcole> (Which you've offered to cover, providing there's power.)
<kjcole> #action kjcole will TRY to remember to look for and print newer handouts.
<meetingology> ACTION: kjcole will TRY to remember to look for and print newer handouts.
<bcurtiswx> I'm not sure how my transport will be, but if i have to take WMATA i'll be there shortly after 10:00
<bcurtiswx> OK, so
<kjcole> #action Cameras!
<meetingology> ACTION: Cameras!
<bcurtiswx> #topic reapproval
<bcurtiswx> So i've gone through and updated the reapproval application and will need to send an e-mail out for updated to it.. then next month i'll attend (hopefully with others as well) the aproval meeting and get that taken care of
<bcurtiswx> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistrictOfColumbiaTeam/ReApprovalApplication2013
<kjcole> Depending on the meeting time, I can probably put in an appearance.  After TPFF we'll have another round of pictures as supporting evidence...
<bcurtiswx> great
<bcurtiswx> #action bcurtiswx to send out approval application updates email
<meetingology> ACTION: bcurtiswx to send out approval application updates email
<bcurtiswx> At least 2013 should have one item on it (TPFF)
<kjcole> #action kjcole to sit back and let bcurtiswx do all the work. ;-)
<meetingology> ACTION: kjcole to sit back and let bcurtiswx do all the work. ;-)
<bcurtiswx> you're more than welcome to take an action item, ;)
<bcurtiswx> hi ncweber welcome
<kjcole> ncweber, glad you could join us.
<bcurtiswx> This next item was supposed to be marcoceppi time
<bcurtiswx> but i will go ahead and talk about an item thats not on the agenda
<bcurtiswx> #topic LoCo main usage items
<ncweber> Hello. Sorry I'm late.
<bcurtiswx> So i was going through and finding out all the resources we have at our disposal
<bcurtiswx> there's quite a bit
<bcurtiswx> Wiki, Drupal, Forums, IRC, Mailing list
<bcurtiswx> Forums are, well.. Nobody uses them (not even in any of the other LoCo's)
<bcurtiswx> IRC is great for meetings, so thats the meeting resource
<kjcole> Particularly since being badly hacked.
<kjcole> (Forums, I mean.)
<bcurtiswx> Mailing list will be the main point of communication
<ncweber> That works well for me..
<bcurtiswx> Wiki will store information for everything (I think they allow attachments of files and such, but i'm not entirely sure)
<bcurtiswx> that will be our resource for information we need to keep for long times
<kjcole> Lest we forget Evil Empire 2.0: Google+ Community / Hangouts / Circles / whatever.
<bcurtiswx> (i.e. TPFF info, DISCO TECH stuff, etc...)
<bcurtiswx> I'm getting there, lol
<bcurtiswx> The drupal site should act as the main hub
<bcurtiswx> quick reference for anyone who needs it and doesn't want to go digging
<bcurtiswx> I saw on another drupal site (ohio linux team) that they have a mailing list feed aggregator
<bcurtiswx> i'm totally doing that once canonical fixes our site
<ncweber> Cool
<kjcole> bcurtiswx nice.
<bcurtiswx> So in my limited free time, i want to get things spiffied up and better organized so others can take charge if needed anytime in the future when the regulars aren't here
<kjcole> Provided we're getting serious, then a calendar, probably front and center on the Drupal site, would be good.
<bcurtiswx> ON the wiki i added at the bottom a link to all our subpages
<bcurtiswx> I imagine there's some type of drupal calendar plugin
<bcurtiswx> maybe i'll stick an IFrame of googles stuff <shrugs>
 * bcurtiswx shivers from IFrames
<kjcole> People need to be able to quickly check what's coming up (and, if they're really good, subscribe to said calendar to get automatic alerts).
<bcurtiswx> yeah, i want to make it easy on everyone..... else.. lol.. so in return they come to meetings or even better, come to events
<bcurtiswx> i don't plan on it being easy early on here for me (or Kevin) as we update things.. The goal is that once everything comes together, things before easier and easier on anyone in charge
<kjcole> bcurtiswx before someone broke it ;-) Drupal had, built in, the concept of "events". As I recall, there wasn't a particularly intelligent calendar, but I believe I did embed a Google calendar into the site.
<bcurtiswx> :(
<bcurtiswx> i blame the fact that a theme was available to us that did that
<bcurtiswx> i don't blame me
<bcurtiswx> We have a twitter/facebook/google+ account that I and/or Kevin will keep updated
<bcurtiswx> You all should have seen my posts earlier this week announcing the meeting
<bcurtiswx> on all three
<ncweber> I'd like to help out if I can.
<bcurtiswx> ncweber, we'll keep that in mind. thanks
<kjcole> ncweber Artwork's always welcome, and whatever else you feel comfy with.
<bcurtiswx> OK, any other events coming up for the LoCo other than TPFF
<kjcole> I've been so overwhelmed for so long, but if I ever get back to sanity, some newcomer tutorials might be in the offing.
<bcurtiswx> #action kjcole to create wiki page with all events that Ubuntu-us-dc normally participates in w/dates/links etc...
<meetingology> ACTION: kjcole to create wiki page with all events that Ubuntu-us-dc normally participates in w/dates/links etc...
<kjcole> bcurtiswx Mayhaps plan on a release party for Sausy?
<bcurtiswx> A late october at TOI may be perfect
<kjcole> Also, we should try to join some of the global events.
<bcurtiswx> absolutely
<bcurtiswx> that should link up with the loco.ubuntu.com
<bcurtiswx> so we just have to find it and add ours to it (borg collective style)
<kjcole> #idea I think we should try doing events at MLK's new Digital Commons, and then trek to food afterwards on a semi-regular basis.
<bcurtiswx> where is MLK library?
<kjcole> This would give us greater exposure, and they have a 3D printer now.
<bcurtiswx> orly?
<ncweber> 9th & G Streets, NW
<bcurtiswx> a 3-d orange ubuntu logo would be a nice office addition
<kjcole> #link https://maps.google.com/maps?daddr=901+G+St+NW,+Washington,+DC+20001&gl=us&panel=1&fb=1&dirflg=d&geocode=0,38.898661,-77.024603&cid=0,0,13562564641347802842&hq=mlk+library&hnear=0x89b7c6de5af6e45b:0xc2524522d4885d2a,Washington,+DC&t=m&z=16
<bcurtiswx> oh, block away from gallery place
<bcurtiswx> easy metro access
<kjcole> At least a handful of employees there are excited about the Pi, though at the moment it's clearly a Windows / Mac shop.
<ncweber> Across from a convenient Metro Station. Gallery Place-Chinatown
<bcurtiswx> ;)
<bcurtiswx> we'll take it over, easily
<bcurtiswx> i converted an entire grad department to Ubuntu
<ncweber> Wow. Impressive
<bcurtiswx> yeah, i locked them in a small room until they agreed in writing,
<bcurtiswx> ...
<bcurtiswx> j/k
<bcurtiswx> #topic open discussion
<bcurtiswx> Anything anyone has to bring up?
<ncweber> writing in their own blood?
<kjcole> bcurtiswx The western exit of Gallery Place comes is line of sight to MLK. Diagonally from it.
<bcurtiswx> I was down there once for a Capitals hockey game
<bcurtiswx> im sure it will still be unfamiliar anyways.. lol
<ncweber> I actually work across the street from there.
<bcurtiswx> i'm always happy when WMATA is closeby
<bcurtiswx> sidebar here, my wife got interviewed b y washington post about one of her really bad metro experiences
<kjcole> Continuing a bit on the library, the Digital Commons is relatively new, (http://www.dclibrary.org/digitalcommons).
<kjcole> bcurtiswx Let me know if that story makes an appearance somewhere (or already has).
<bcurtiswx> nice digital commons!
<ncweber> Since I haven't been to MLK since high school back in the 80s so I'm sure everything will be new to me.
<kjcole> #idea I've been toying with the idea of trying to reach out to local politicos.  In fact, I gave wannabe mayor Tommy Wells an Ubuntu CD at the grand opening of the Digital Commons.
<ncweber> Hey, if Munich can do it...
<kjcole> Mike Lee of the OLPC Learning Club has talked about putting in a Dream Lab application at the Digital Commons for an "Unleash Kids" initiative.
<bcurtiswx> kjcole, http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/dr-gridlock/wp/2013/07/11/metro-commuters-tell-of-nightmarish-delays-wednesday-night/
<bcurtiswx> the whole "you don't have to pay for an OS" should still resonate well with people
<bcurtiswx> and the fact you can try it without having to install it is a HUGE bonus
<kjcole> bcurtiswx, Now that I see it, it never occured to me to pay attention to the names of the interviewees when I was reading it the first time.
<bcurtiswx> so you've seen the article already 'eh?
<kjcole> Yeah.
<bcurtiswx> i was in baltimore for an orioles game while all this was happening
<bcurtiswx> i imagine she loathed me a lot then..
<bcurtiswx> #action kjcole to start e-mail discussion about MLK possibilites and what we can participate in
<meetingology> ACTION: kjcole to start e-mail discussion about MLK possibilites and what we can participate in
<bcurtiswx> OK, anything else before I officially end this meeting ?
<kjcole> #idea As much as I like giving Merge business (which I've actually been a bit remiss about), if we have someone who isn't shy, we might try to get something going ONCE in a while at Busboys and Poets.
<bcurtiswx> we can go wherever
<bcurtiswx> OK, #endmeeting
<bcurtiswx> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Aug 22 23:51:29 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-dc/2013/ubuntu-us-dc.2013-08-22-23.06.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-dc/2013/ubuntu-us-dc.2013-08-22-23.06.html
<kjcole> B&P is set up for both food and lectures, as well as selling books with a social justice bent.  And owner Andy Shallal is considering a run for mayor as well, or so rumor has it.
<ncweber> Apparently, Amazon doesn't think it's important to have an IRC app in its store.  Had to sideload Yaaic on my Kindle Fire.
<kjcole> Thanks for playing. ;-)
<kjcole> ncweber We'll just have to wipe out the OS and put Ubuntu on it. ;-)
<bcurtiswx> i second that motion
<ncweber> Haha. I dunno. I've grown kinda fond of the thing as is.
<kjcole> ncweber: You missed the early part of the meeting where we were doing a bit of discussion about TPFF, and both bcurtiswx and jelkner now have Ubuntu Touch on their Nexus 7 tablets.
<kjcole> ncweber: And, though still slightly rough around the edges, it's clearly mature enough to use.
<ncweber> I do want to try Ubuntu Touch on my old EVO 4G, but I'm having trouble rooting it.
<kjcole> (I haven't fooled with Firefox OS, other than to try to wedge it onto a Raspberry Pi, where it "crawled" rather than "ran".)
<ncweber> Anyone check out Jolla yet?
<bcurtiswx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistrictOfColumbiaTeam/MeetingNotes/20130822
<kjcole> ncweber: To the best of my knowledge, Ubuntu Touch on the EVO 4G is not do-able yet (and unlikely to be).  On the other hand, having the same device, and having rooted it, I may be able to help.
<kjcole> I'm using CyanogenMod in place of Android on it.
<kjcole> (I'm not using it as a phone. It's more of a "very small wifi tablet" for me.)
<ncweber> That would be helpful. I'm having that issue where I can't get the unlock code from the phone.
<bcurtiswx> yeah my SGS3 has CM10.2 (android 4.3)
<kjcole> Jolla... I looked at it long ago. I've also looked at Sailfish OS (https://sailfishos.org/).  But never actually tried either.
<bcurtiswx> Well i have packing, cleaning and a trip starting at 6AM to Rochester tomorrow morning
<bcurtiswx> (wedding)
<bcurtiswx> so i'm heading out
<ncweber> G'Night
<bcurtiswx> maybe i'll catch Obama while he's in the area....
<kjcole> ncweber: According to the "About" for Sailfish OS "It is independent, open, partner friendly, and created by a team with credible track record, now working at Jolla Ltd."
<kjcole> bcurtiswx: Ta-ta.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-08-23
<ncweber> You could say that about Ubuntu Touch
<kjcole> ncweber: Yeah, I was just pointing out the link betwixt Sailfish and Jolla.
<ncweber> Oh, I've been keeping an eye on them, and Tizen too.
<ncweber> Choice is good.
<kjcole> I got my only cell phone when I went to Google IO and they gave it to me for free, along with a month of free service. When the service expired, I did not renew.  So, although I read about Tizen, et al occasionally, I don't follow closely.
<ncweber> I try to keep abreast of varying things going on in the open source mobile space.
<ncweber> It's a bit tricky with my sparse free time.
<kjcole> I keep waiting for a true daylight readable screen -- e.g. Pixel Qi (http://www.pixelqi.com/) or Mirasol (http://www.qualcomm.com/mirasol) -- along with an open OS and a sane data plan.
<ncweber> Heh, the holy grail of mobile devices.
<ncweber> Well, I'm going to take off, so to speak.
<marcoceppi> ack! sorry
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-08-28
<swift110-phone> hey all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-08-24
<ChinnoDog> Everything in Ubuntu is a snap now?
